# Hauntcon 08...anyone?



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone planning on going? I know it's not till April, but it's right up the highway from me (Houston), so I can't pass this up. Will definitely be driving the Hearse there.

I hear it's a great event---a lot more fun than Transworld. Can't wait.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Stonegate, Dont get too excited!! Hauntcon was down here in MI and let me just say that alot of people were very unhappy with hauntcon! Never the less still a good time


----------



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

ut oh...any details? what weren't people happy about?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be there...hope to meet some of you...


----------



## totb2008 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking forward to it as well my boss is going as well as sending myself and another manager from our job so we should hopefully have a blast.
Dana


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

I've had hotel reservations for a couple of months but am having trouble getting the Hauntcon site to work so I can get our tickets. Anyone else had this trouble?


----------



## totb2008 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hmmm*

No problems on my end worked fine when I ordered for the bossman
D


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I am going!!! Will only be there on Fri.and Sat. but am looking forward to meeting all of you and especially the ball!! Aunt Sissy,are you staying at the Crown Plaza or can you reccomend a good motel near by.The Crown prices are a bit over my budget.
What to all of you plan to wear for the ball? I,of course,will be dressed as Medusa.


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

Medusa

In fact we are staying at the Crown and I hear ya, but this will be our big vacation for the year so we went for it. Usually I'm to tight for those kind of prices. Have you looked at Hotwire.com or something similar, they may be able to get you a better price or hook you up some place nearby. 

I have our confirmation but no room number yet or I'd give it out and tell everyone to stop by. I think I'll either be Tragedy Ann or a Werewolf at the Ball...wolfie's a bit hot and I look like a sweat ball when I take the mask off....may have to do some off season costume hunting or whip something up real quick. Either way I'll be glad to meet ya when I see ya. My name is Stacia by the way, pronounced Stay-sha. However all my friends and my husband call me Stacy.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how much it cost to get in?


----------

